# RpServer Suche+Fragen



## Druidna (28. Juni 2010)

Hi an alle ich spiele im Moment mit 2 meiner Kumpels zusammen Wow auf dem Server Eredar-Pvp auf seiten der Horde. Habe jedoch immer wieder daran gedacht eventuell zu einem RollenspielServer zu wechseln und wollte mal fragen ob ihr mi da einen deutschen oder internationalen empfehlen könntet auf dem auch wirklich Rp betrieben wird. Zudem wollte ich mal noch fragen wie es so aussieht mit Sache Raidsuche auf einem RpServer ob ihr findet das es sich vom Spielspass lohnt auf einen RpServer zu wechseln und wenn das jemand weiß wie es aussieht das wenn ich als Gildenleiter den Server wechsel ob dann die Gilde ohne Mitglieder dann sozusagen mitkommt??? Und ist es auch möglich all seine Charaktere eines Servers auf einal zu transferieren
M.f.G Druidanos
Ps: Ich weiß es gibt schon einige dieser Themen aber nicht mit all diesen Fragen


----------



## mmeCeliné (28. Juni 2010)

Also ich spiel auf Die Aldor, Raids findet man dort genug (wenn man nicht son' hardcore newb like me, ist) und wenn man sucht findet man auch gutes RP, kannst dir dort ja erstmal einen Char machen und dich umschauen, wie es dir auf einem RP Server so gefällt.


----------



## Druidna (28. Juni 2010)

Achso ehe ich es Vergesse es wäre toll wenn ihr aus eigener Erfahrung von dem Server erzählt
M.f.G Drui


----------



## RedShirt (29. Juni 2010)

Ich kann nur vom Hero-gehen erzählen, da waren mir die Mitglieder vom "Rat von Dalaran" als positiv aufgefallen.
Einige haben auch untereinander RP weitergemacht, im Grundsatz wird aber mehr geschrieben und "besser".

Da würd ich mir einen Char machen. (ok, da bräuchte mein Tag aber dann 30h) =)


----------



## Terminsel (30. Juni 2010)

Ich bin ebenfalls auf "Die Aldor" und habe dort viele gute Erfahrungen gemacht (aber auch ein paar schlechte).

Zu den guten zählt, dass der Umgangston dort insgesamt recht gut ist und die Leute auch hilfsbereit sind. RP kann man teilweise schon beim questen machen. Wenn man jemandem hilft oder umgegkehrt, so kann man den Char IC ansprechen - viele reagieren drauf und schon hat man ein nettes Gelegenheits-RP.
Weiterhin ist in den großen Städten auf beiden Seiten, sei es Horde, sei es Allianz immer etwas los (ok, die Exodar nicht *g*). In Sturmwind hat oft jemand RP-mäßig eine Taverne eröffnet. Macht Spaß. Aber auch andere Events findet man: Gelehrte, die eine Rede im Park halten zum Beispiel. Eine Stadtwache gibt es auch.
Wovor ich aber warne: Es gibt einige RPler, die das alles etwas zu ernst nehmen. Wenn du dich nicht genau an deren Vorstellungen hälst, wirst du aufs Übelste geflamed, bzw. es gibt unschöne Diskusionen im /1 und /2 über den "richtigen" Ablauf von RP. Aber wenn man sich von den extremeren fern hält, kann man auf "Die Aldor" viel Spaß haben.


----------



## Behem (30. Juni 2010)

Bezüglich Hordenseite:

Also das RP auf Aldor kann man als ok-gut abstempeln. 

Du hast auch nach Raids gefragt, da kann ich leider nichts positives berichten. Zuerst einmal werden ab 23Uhr die Bordsteine eingefahren, das heisst Nachtraids gibt es nicht wirklich, es sei denn du hast Kontakte. (Falls dich Nachraids interessiert)
Rnd 10er bzw 25 kann ich soviel dazu sagen (letzte mal als noch 20% Buff war) is meist nach 6 Bossen schluss. Es gibt 2-3 gute Raidgilden (Elysium, Passion...) allerdings sollte man dies immer in Relation mit anderen Servern sehen, Aldor gut bedeutet auf den richtig guten Raidservern gerade mal mittelmaß bzw. Durchschnitt.

Nunja positiv ist vielleicht das Gearscore nicht wirklich viel genutzt wird, wobei es schon im Kommen is.

Fazit: Mit einem Main rübertransen für RP empfehle ich falls du wirklich fast nur RP betreiben willst. Falls du aber vorhast mit 2-3 Chars zu transen und hier und da mal RP zu betreiben aber dann auch mal spontan ICC usw. zu gehen würd ich eher von abraten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe habe dir geholfen.


----------

